# please help



## camunaro (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

this is my first post of hopefully many to come. 

anyway im very new at the RV thing and was hoping someone could chime in and help me find a decent campsite where i dont have to sell my first born, or feel gouged here in alberta.

im looking for anything close to the calgary area, hopefully something with mountian views or just the nature type setting for the long week-end ( in sept )

can someone suggest something, i know its short notice but i only picked up the trailer this week-end and would love to use it

thanks so much

C


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Have you tried an Internet search? You can become a member of many websites for free and they can help you find RV parks with full services or primitive services or government run which can offer good sites for less money.

You can try searching for websites like Woodalls, Trailer Life, or the Auto Club. There are also plenty of RV clubs you can join where information like this is shared.

I have Trailer Life books and maps. I also belong to the Auto Club of America and can probably point out some places to look if you can state a more specific area. I have a feeling Calgary, Canada will have lots of places. If you can be more specific that will help. I will post some inexpensive places, soon if I can find any. Stay tuned.

Also if you can provide a description of the trailer that should help. Length, slides, if any, and what hookups you have, need or don't want to use.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the websites that provide a good amount of useful info is RVresouce.com. you should check them out its pretty good.


----------

